# Cheap Mods



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

I have a GA16 in my 93 sentra, anyone know any cheap engine mods that help your performance besides a CAI and exhaust?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

The only other "cheap" one would be to advance your timing. Mine is set around 14-15 w/ 91 octane. Another somewhat cheap one would be a Pacesetter header. Although not the best, IMO, it is a bang for the buck deal. You save over $250+ compared to getting the Hotshot. And you still get a power increase.

Corey Schwab


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

Just to confirm, do Hotshow make a Header for the GA16DE?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

I agree 100%...


*The only other "cheap" one would be to advance your timing. You save over $250+ compared to getting the Hotshot. And you still get a power increase.*


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

So 14 -15 Degrees is best for the GA16 then? 

I'm just trying to find as much info as possible for my guys over here in the UK.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

There is no such thing as cheap upgrades. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

what about those turbo stickers zeno? those couldn't be much more than a few dollars...i heard a nos one can give me 7hp if i am lucky.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

You have to get the right type of stickers though. APC is only good for about 1-2 hp. However, something like a 'Powered by ____' is about 10hp. The ultimate performence is the time tested combo of Mugen, Type-R, and NOS, you've got a car in the 11s w/ those.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Not always... sometimes you don't get what you paid for... lol


*There is no such thing as cheap upgrades. You get what you pay for. *


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Hey Pulsar GTi, Hotshot does make headers for the GA16s. I got one.


----------

